# Help please! I need some info on my dogs bloodline if someone doesnt mind!



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok i've been reading up on different bloodlines and all...and i'm having trouble figuring info on the second half of her bloodline. She is supposively doubled up boudreaux and doubled up diablo. Of course i can find plenty of info on the boudreaux bloodline, especially being from louisiana where it originally came from haha. But the diablo bloodline is kind of a different world for me, I can not find ANY info on it. If someone has any info on that i would love to know! And by the way this is my first pitbull but i did do plenty of pitbull research and i do know a good bit about them...a.k.a. the reason i wont be asking for info on the red pitt bloodline haha...but newaz any info would be great!! thanx to whoever reads this for considerin!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

never heard of it.
Can you post the pedigree or the parents Names?

sometimes breeders create their own bloodline as a well to sell pups.


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

There is a difference between a Kennel Name and a Bloodline. The Diablo name might have just been a kennel name and they never had a website or did much breeding.

To be officially considered a bloodline, the same breeder must have continued their breeding for a specific number of generations, usually 5 or 6.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm from your area and i've never heard of that BL around here. not saying you got your pup from one, but there are alot of BYB's around here. If you can i would suggest getting your pups pedi ..it would help at lest figure out which direction to look in.
however, this area is over run with RE and Gotti BLs' ...there could be a connection there...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a link to a diablo kennels

http://www.diablokennels.com/

Here are some dogs from a bloodline called blue diablo blood

http://www.topdogbully.com/pits.html

Here is another kennel named diablo bullys

http://diablosbullys.com

And here is a dog from diablo bully kennels named Diablo

Welcome to Diablos Bullys

I looked around online It looks like a blue bully line connected to razor's edge

What dogs in your pedigree do you suspect are from this diablo bloodline? What are the dogs names?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If its from what Sadie posted it looks like a Bully x Game Cross, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Names of the dogs would really help


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have CKC papers on her and her parents names are cherry pie and diablo...i talked to my breeder today after reading some of the posts and i wuz wrong...i thought she wuz boudreaux and diablo but she actually is boudreaux and dibo...the diablo name is her dads name and he actually is a blue bully...when i hav a lil more time ima take some pics of her and post em...i just signed up on here today!! i am glad i found this site tho cuz theres alota very helpful ppl! thanx for the help you guys!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

that's what i was thinking,dibo was a great dog.
he was a big dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9] :: TUDOR'S DIBO (3XW)
name pronounced die/bo,not de/bo as some think.
Dibo in don mayfields commentary.


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry but CKC papers aren't worth the paper they are printed on... you can register a dalmation with them as a spotted pit bull if you want.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The CKC is not a very reputable registry that's true .. But I think Marty had a friend who registered a cat with the adba LOL ... So it can go both ways.. Honestly and this is JMO I don't put faith in papers and pedigrees people place way to much emphasis on them to begin with. Papers will give you an idea of where your dog stems from and that's about it and many of them have been hung somewhere anyway. Papers do not determine a good dog. If your going to base a dog off a pedigree alone that dog should be able to live up to that pedigree and many of them don't. Paper's don't determine Drive working ability ect. Breeding has a lot to do with how a dog will turn out. If your breeding for all the right reasons and both parents are breeding worthy you should have some good dogs from that litter. All of mine are adba registered but in the final analysis the dog makes the papers not the other way around.


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i know the ckc registry rly isnt all that great....i just rly got them soo IF i do decide to breed her ill hav sumtn to go by and so i can honestly say its MY dog if ya feel me on that haha...but i do kno she is 100% legit apbt...the ppl i bought her from hav most of her family still n their yard and i seen them all...their not too big but not too small and most of them do resemble what i kno to b bullys more than they do apbt but if i had to go by the mom and dad and by the bloodline id say she is definitely apbt...when i get some time off work ill get some pics of her family and of her soo everyone can c...and i think one of my other breeder friends is going to work on getting her UKC registered instead of CKC...i figured it'd atleast b a lil bit betr paperwork


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

the CKC registers flat out mutts like chiweenies and maltipoos and buggs and other crap like that. Even if I saw ten generations of dogs on a yard with CKC papers I would pass. 

You CANNOT get her ukc registered with CKC paperwork. They will NOT accept it as a legit registry. The only way you could get her in with a reputable registry is on a Limited Privilages program which requires the dogs be fixed. So you are stuck with CKC papers period. 

You are already thinking of breeding her? On what basis? Are there champion dogs in the first four generations? Is she a prime example of the standard conformation wise? What would be the purpose of breeding her? 
Reputable breeders will have a clear defined purpose to their breedings OTHER than color and money.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> What would be the purpose of breeding her?
> Reputable breeders will have a clear defined purpose to their breedings OTHER than color and money.


:clap: you hit that one dead on!!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Now try not to feel like we're ganging up on you. 20 or 30 years ago it was all too common for a family to decide to breed the family dog for the purpose of keeping one of the offspring as a pet for the sentimental value of having your beloved dog live on so to speak... We live in a totally different world today, full of overcrowded rescue's and death camp's.. errrrrrr humane societies. If there isn't a good reason from the breed standpoint to breed an animal then DON'T. There are far too many GOOD pitbull "pets" out to adopt. Especially when you consider how casually ppl enter into ownership with a dog(that if it doesn't work out just take it to the pound) coupled with the potentially devestating effect of having one of the dogs YOU BRED, end up as fodder for the BSL or anti-pitbull folks because the owner was a total douche bag and was irresponsible and didn't socialize the dog. I know of waay too many stories of GOOD pits escaping backyards, neighbors calling the cops cause "DANGEROUS PIT BULL's" are running through the street and the cops corner and shoot the dogs.
When you casually say," If I decide to breed" we would like to urge you to consider what we all do as activists for the breed, and push that idea right out:cheers:


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

look guys i know everybody on here is definitely smarter than me when it comes to the dog and the breed aka the reason i made my screenname pitbull rookie haha...but in all honesty i have no intentions of breeding apbt's just to make money or just to increase numbers of my dogs or nething of that nature...my reasoning for one is that i have alot of family that love my dog and would like to have one like mine...for two my family that lives in houston has bred and raised pitbulls for over twenty years now (mostly gotti/razor edge bloodline) and they do however hav sum champions in their yard and they are my mentors in breeding...i've helped them raise many of their pitts n my own house because they wanted me to c if i wuz 100% on what i wanted b4 i got my own apbt...i know that many ppl will b against me for the fact that i want to breed...so my choice of breeding is not a spur of the moment idea it is something i have been considering for some time now and i have came to my decision on that...if i wanted money out of it i wouldnt b breeding at all because i know theres lil money in it...for me tho it is something that i have a passion for and hopefully ten years from now i can raise some champions and mayb i can actually make my area c how great of dogs pitbulls can rly b...not that my area has nething against them but ppl do need to c for themselves how great they realy are...and i dont mind the criticism btw i kno that there are many uneducated, uncaring, and most of all UNFIT breeders out there but i vow to be different n to help ppl c what a real apbt that is treated and done rite can b like for any family that is interested...soo like i said feel free to criticize it rly doesnt upset me at all infact i prly need some criticism...and btw thanx to all that r bold enuff to step up n think of the breed b4 how ppl feel bout them...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I understand that you want to make clones of the dog you have but breeding dogs isn't an exact science. You have to understand how traits are passed from on generation to the next. Even if you knew exactly how your dog was bred, there are no garauntees to the outcome if you outcross to another line. The tighter "linebreeding" will give more consistency, resulting in offspring that favor the parents (homozygousity). If you breed your dog to another dog that compliments your dog, that is called breeding to phenotype. This method alone can have many possiblities in appearance because there is more heterozygousity (meaning there are more unlike traits). So if you plan to breed this dog do a little homework on genetics first. You cannot simply spit out clones of your dog without putting in some serious work. You would probably want to have tests done to decrease chances of hip dysplasia, being that there is some uncertainty behind your dog's ancestory. These test are not cheap but should be done with bully and showlines more so than dogs that came directly from working stock. I would weigh the expenses out and decide if it was really worth it for a dog that isn't ADBA/UKC registered. Just my opinion.


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

well c i understand the difference between phenotype and linebreeding also...i am actually breeding her off the yard she came from for a very cheap stud fee...and i know that it will cost sum to hav the puppies...its not rly about clones either...i simply just want to produce a litter that will go to responsible ppl which i personaly kno who r waiting to own one...soo that is where i stand as far as everything goes for now...i dnt wana come across rude at all i just want ppl to know that i hav done lots of research to b exact atleast a yr's worth of studying up on breeding every single day haha...


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Obviously, you're entitled to your opinions and goal. No one can tell you what to do.


pitbullrookie24 said:


> for me tho it is something that i have a passion for and hopefully ten years from now i can raise some champions and mayb i can actually make my area c how great of dogs pitbulls can rly b...not that my area has nething against them but ppl do need to c for themselves how great they realy are...


You don't have to breed you're dog to accomplish that.

#1You won't be able to do that with your current dog because it is not registered with ADBA, UKC, or AKC. 
#2 Breeding is done to add the traits of a PROVEN dog to the breed. First things first. Sounds like you're putting the cart before the horse. Start with proven stock end with champions.

If you have goals of one day having great dogs that epitomize the breed, more power to you. That is a lifelong commitment. There's much more to it than could be explained here. That said, don't think that if you log into a public forum full of Breed Advocates, Reputable Breeders, and Rescues with a screen name like "rookie", saying you hope to breed a dog with CKC papers into champions one day, that you wont take a load of crap for that.



pitbullrookie24 said:


> and i dont mind the criticism btw i kno that there are many uneducated, uncaring, and most of all UNFIT breeders out there but i vow to be different n to help ppl c what a real apbt that is treated and done rite can b like for any family that is interested...soo like i said feel free to criticize it rly doesnt upset me at all infact i prly need some criticism...and btw thanx to all that r bold enuff to step up n think of the breed b4 how ppl feel bout them...


 We're here to help the breed. educate yourself 1st, then decide whether it would be ethical to breed your dog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I just wanted to say Gnarly Blue and Madbood are making some really strong points and rep points have been sent your way !! Good Posting Guys !!


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

ok guys look i dnt mind yall jumpin on me bout it because i kno that it does make u mad to c random ppl that dont rly care bout the breed raise em and wana breed em for money...and as i said on one of my postings if i breed my apbt that i hav now with ckc papers it will b for friends of mine that either alrdy own apbt's or ppl that i kno personally and if they decide they dnt want them i will personally raise them myselves until i find responsible ppl to raise the puppies...it will b my first time breeding my own dog and that is y i consider myself a rookie...i hav a decent bit of knowledge on the breed itself...i know that i will need my own personal vet to help too and i alrdy hav that lined up and she's still a good ways b4 hitting her second heat...but b4 she does hit it i will hav things lined up for her and i will b breeding from the line she comes from...this will b my first and if ima terrible breeder it will b my last...if im good at it tho i will b buying a male and female from my family from houston that has been breeding for 20 plus years now...they are gotti/razor edge and they are UKC registered...i know that yall mean no harm n trying to giv advice tho guys but at the same time recognize that all u who breed and hav bred had to start somewhere also...soo if ima flop i will admit it and quit it and yall hav my word on that and yall can hold me to that...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullrookie24 said:


> ok guys look i dnt mind yall jumpin on me bout it because i kno that it does make u mad to c random ppl that dont rly care bout the breed raise em and wana breed em for money...and as i said on one of my postings if i breed my apbt that i hav now with ckc papers it will b for friends of mine that either alrdy own apbt's or ppl that i kno personally and if they decide they dnt want them i will personally raise them myselves until i find responsible ppl to raise the puppies...it will b my first time breeding my own dog and that is y i consider myself a rookie...i hav a decent bit of knowledge on the breed itself...i know that i will need my own personal vet to help too and i alrdy hav that lined up and she's still a good ways b4 hitting her second heat...but b4 she does hit it i will hav things lined up for her and i will b breeding from the line she comes from...this will b my first and if ima terrible breeder it will b my last...if im good at it tho i will b buying a male and female from my family from houston that has been breeding for 20 plus years now...they are gotti/razor edge and they are UKC registered...i know that yall mean no harm n trying to giv advice tho guys but at the same time recognize that all u who breed and hav bred had to start somewhere also...soo if ima flop i will admit it and quit it and yall hav my word on that and yall can hold me to that...


that's still not a very worthy reason to breed.
if your not into the money and all that let your friends/family know that there is a humane society of some sort FULL of pitbulls, and other dogs near them.
THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO REASON FOR YOU TO BREED YOUR DOG.

sorry if this sounded rude it wasn't meant to be.
It just sucks because there's hundreds of dogs that are screwed out of homes because people decide they want to breed a dog becasue there "family/friends" wants a puppy. and half are pitbulls...


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i thought you said you family was taking them, why your friends now??


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Nobody here is trying to jump on you, we're just trying to give you some advice. We have been pretty nice about it considering... What we are trying to tell you is that even if your dog is bad assed and has all the right ingredients.. she/he is still a CKC registered dog. No matter if you breed it to an ADBA/UKC dog the offspring will still have to be registered CKC. Last I checked the CKC doesn't hold any shows or competitions...therefore they are basically like the "APBR" and will register anything as an APBT. They are a printing press that is only goal is to make $$$...not preserve the breed or protect the integrity of the breed. You will never be able to show your dog besides fun shows nor will your friends and family ever be able to. How many of your friends and family might decide they want to breed thier dog in the future? It's just unethical and irresponsible...what makes you any different from the rest of the backyard breeders?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

pitbullrookie24 said:


> ok guys look i dnt mind yall jumpin on me bout it because i kno that it does make u mad to c random ppl that dont rly care bout the breed raise em and wana breed em for money...and as i said on one of my postings if i breed my apbt that i hav now with ckc papers it will b for friends of mine that either alrdy own apbt's or ppl that i kno personally and if they decide they dnt want them i will personally raise them myselves until i find responsible ppl to raise the puppies...it will b my first time breeding my own dog and that is y i consider myself a rookie...i hav a decent bit of knowledge on the breed itself...i know that i will need my own personal vet to help too and i alrdy hav that lined up and she's still a good ways b4 hitting her second heat...but b4 she does hit it i will hav things lined up for her and i will b breeding from the line she comes from...this will b my first and if ima terrible breeder it will b my last...if im good at it tho i will b buying a male and female from my family from houston that has been breeding for 20 plus years now...they are gotti/razor edge and they are UKC registered...i know that yall mean no harm n trying to giv advice tho guys but at the same time recognize that all u who breed and hav bred had to start somewhere also...soo if ima flop i will admit it and quit it and yall hav my word on that and yall can hold me to that...


Second heat is a little early in my opinion. I mean if you really care about your dog like you say you do, you should atleast wait till she is two years old. Let the dog become who she is going to be before you start anything. As far as your family breeding RE and Gotti dogs, those arent really game bred dogs. If your dog is truely a Bourdeux/Dibo cross it will probably A. be hot, or B. make hot pups. Dibo was a monster in the pit, which is why he is named "Devil". What will you do if your pups are hot and attack other dogs? What will the owners of those pups do then? I agree with the others, you havent given a good reason to breed. With CKC papers you cant be 100% sure of what you truely have. (If its a Bourdeux/Dibo cross it should have valid papers IMO) Their are 100's of Pits in shelters that your friends and family could go rescue.


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

alrite look this is my question to all those that hav gave me advice and its not tryin to b rude or nething to nebody but i just want to c something...how many of u have NEVER bred at all...if u have owned apbt's for longer than 5 yrs than i kno u have...its not that i wana start a buncha crap but at the same time its hard for me to agree with somebody that has bred their dog or is a breeder tellin me that its the worst thing possible to do...but by sayin that i am willing to hear whoever out on their opinions on breeding...and like i've said to i am breeding her off the same line she came from not with just any other dog...and to answer the family vs friends question...i have mentioned b4 in one of my postings that it would b to ppl i kno that alrdy hav apbt's i have not said that it would JUST b for my family...my family is putting me on a trial test to c how well i do with the dog i have now and IF i do rite then i will b getting a male n female from them that are UKC registered...i know u guys do kno alot so knowing that name me all the things a responsible breeder needs to do on their first time breeding...thats what i would like to kno also...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullrookie24 said:


> alrite look this is my question to all those that hav gave me advice and its not tryin to b rude or nething to nebody but i just want to c something...how many of u have NEVER bred at all...if u have owned apbt's for longer than 5 yrs than i kno u have...its not that i wana start a buncha crap but at the same time its hard for me to agree with somebody that has bred their dog or is a breeder tellin me that its the worst thing possible to do...but by sayin that i am willing to hear whoever out on their opinions on breeding...and like i've said to i am breeding her off the same line she came from not with just any other dog...and to answer the family vs friends question...i have mentioned b4 in one of my postings that it would b to ppl i kno that alrdy hav apbt's i have not said that it would JUST b for my family...my family is putting me on a trial test to c how well i do with the dog i have now and IF i do rite then i will b getting a male n female from them that are UKC registered...i know u guys do kno alot so knowing that name me all the things a responsible breeder needs to do on their first time breeding...thats what i would like to kno also...


I have owned apbt's all my life and I have never bred. I think breeding should be done by those who have the exp and knowledge to do so. Good breeder's have a driven purpose for the dogs they breed, a good breeder should actively work and show there dogs to obtain some titles such as shutz, Grch, Ch, In working sports ect on their dogs prior to the dog being bred the dog should be PROVEN worthy to be bred to begin with and should meet the correct conformation and temperment standards. A good breeder should breed to better his current stock. A good breeder should have legitimate paperwork on their dogs from a reputable registry such as the adba, ukc, or akc. A good breeder should know what they are breeding and have carefully planned and selected each dog being bred prior to any breeding taking place.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

You should take the Breeders info to heart more than any of us who do not breed. Those ppl have made dogs that are truly bringing something to the breed. They know what they're trying to accomplish. See, breedings are done to gain a specific outcome, temperment, drive, structure etc. Even if one were to grab two UKC "registered" RE/Gotti (in all seriousness, does there need to be ANOTHER RE/Gotti strain?) you'd still be breeding an ambully type dog 99 out of 100. No rudeness stated or implied, I'm saying this with a desire to help you, help our breed


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

well im going to take it very serious and i dnt take it lightly ya kno...soo i rly just am looking for some advice then on what those of you who have bred b4 and know what it rly takes to do it besides things that u can read up on and get advice from...i want to know what is best...99% chance what i will b doing is breeding after i raise the one i have...that is y at first i said i wuz only considering breeding but then again i will defend my thoughts on things and i dont at all plan to cause problems with anybody on here because i rly like this site and yes i know that i am a "rookie" in breeding...my reason in getting advice is because breeding for me is definitely atleast a yr to 2yrs away and i dnt want to make any mistakes...i will take it all serious and i will take advice to heart...btw sorry im sucha hardhead to those of you who are only meaning good by telling me not to breed the dog i own now...my 10 year plan with abpt's is to in 10 yrs b a vry responsible breeder and possibly make a career out of breeding apbt's...i am going out for basic for the military n a cpl of weeks and i plan on getting a house in an area around where im at now because my area has a cpl breeders that hav been breeding for over 30 yrs and the area allows and accepts apbt's with no complaints because about 80% of ppl n our area own and love apbt's...my money from my signon bonus will b spent specificly for licenses and all required paperwork and kennels to b able to own and breed...soo that is y i say i want to make a career out of this 10 years from now...soo any advice on it all will b takin to heart...


----------



## ChinaGurl (Jan 30, 2009)

*Question about my new puppy*

My sister gave me her 6 week old puppy because she couldn't handle a puppy a new born and a 3 yr old. Her papers said that her mother comes from "Hawaiian" bloodline and the father is from the "razor's edge" bloodline. Has anyone ever heard of the Hawaain on??? I have heard plenty on the Razors edge one. She looks nothing like the pictures that i've seen of the "bully's" She's taller and more slender than her brothers and sisters, also her head isn't really that big. So I guess I was just wondering if anyone had any information because I couldn't find anything on this "Hawaiian" bloodline.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Before you can walk you must learn to crawl. You seem like you are determined to breed these dogs. I can speak from first hand experience, it ain't much money in breeding. The only folks I see making a "career" off of breeding is those bully breeders. Sure, they make plenty of money off thier dogs but by no means do they have any goals other than producing an exaggerated mess of a dog with tons of faults and bad health. Breeders with goals and ethics barely break even. They mostly breed for thier own stock and usually place dogs with people they know will be responsible owners. There are not a whole lot of good homes out there, there are some but few and far between so placing can be frustrating to say the least. You can't expect to accomplish good results just like that. You seem to want to do right but haven't even gotten your feet wet yet. You might feel differently after your dog has it's first litter. 

Bottom line is that you want to start with quality, sound stock to begin with (not that your dog isn't) with ADBA/UKC or AKC if you're into ASTs. Ancestors with titled parents are prefered. Show your dogs off at shows or get into sporting events with your dogs. Maybe you can even get a few titles on your dogs. If you have great dogs, people will seek you out. 

You should want to breed to better your stock as mentioned already. If your only motive is money driven (which it doesn't seem like you are) you won't last long. I'm in this for the dogs myself. If I see where a breeding can produce better and improve my stock, I will. If the dog doesn't show me what I want to see in a dog...off with his nuts!! I would suggest getting your dogs spayed/nuetered and just enjoy him/her for what they are. If you seriously want to become a breeder then get yourself some proven dogs. This is only a suggestion and I'm not trying to jump on your case, after all it is your yard.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

why are u going to breed a dog that u didnt even know where the "diablo" line came from.... idk, all this posting is nice to hear that u "know" what ur doing.... but why breed a dog that isnt apart of a REAL line??? if u want to better the breed then get a dog that is ukc,adba reg and look into the breeding programs that kennel offers.

so what if u wanna breed to give pups to ur family & friends, like i have said numerous times, there are TONS of pitbulls in shelters right now. as a matter of fact i seen two 10wk old pit pups in the shelter this past weekend. & if ur family wants a TRUE apbt then they should look into a REAL kennel. they think becuz pups are expensive that as long as the uptain one it wont be to raise them???? DOGS ARE EXPENSIVE! period, so jsut becuz u didnt pay 500-2000 dollars for a dog doesnt mean u wont spend that much in the first year alone! i knwo i have spent quiet a bit on kenya just for classes, tests, vet, food, toys, crates, runs, etc. and she is only 7months old. 

idk, this anger isnt directed at just u but i HATE HATE HATE people who breed to give to famiyl members and friends/ or to sell.... idk, dont breed unless ur a professional....

i really wish breeding could be a crime for those without merit. just my opinion, but know that alot of people share this with me

edit:hence my signature below \/
idk


----------



## pitbullrookie24 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i know that BYBing is not rite n i dnt wana become one...i want to do things rite which is y im conforming to whatever everyone agrees is rite for me to do and i will b willing to abide by the breeders code of ethics and do rite for the breed...soo thats y i ask all who do breed or all who know enuff bout it to giv good advice as to nething else i should follow and go by besides the breeders code of ethics...so any advice will b VERY MUCH appreciated and gone by...


----------

